# Nutrients for Roots



## thiban (Nov 19, 2007)

hey guys
need some advice
I'm gonna try to save my hygrophila polysperma, i have learned that it is some sort of micronutrient deffiency (sp) either copper or calcium.
I was thinking of giving the nutrients through the roots, as well as for my other plants. So my question is which one should i purchase?

Thanks!


----------



## thiban (Nov 19, 2007)

oh ya, the problem was that the leaves are twisted, dark, and falling off constantly


----------

